# Purchasing Freehold property in UAE



## AZAM85

Dear Expat members , I need your guidance and suggestions

I have certain questions that I am confused about. 

When I buy a property in UAE ( Ajman, RAK, UAQ) , Will I get a residence permit? What do the 2014 property laws say about this? Is the visa renewable ?
How many visas will i get?

I ve tried asking real estate agents but no one is giving me clear information. One agent says yes and another says No. idk . I am serious about purchasing a property and settling here BUT i need to have confirmation about the laws first.

Can someone please assist.

Thankyou


----------



## rsinner

AZAM85 said:


> I ve tried asking real estate agents but no one is giving me clear information


Simply because there is no clear information to give. If you google this, you will find lots of conflicting reports (and i personally have read conflicing reports in newspapers). It seems that with some developers for a property above a certain threshold value (probably 1 mn AED) you might get one residency visa (whether it is 6 months or 2 years, not sure).

http://www.thenational.ae/lifestyle...rty-must-be-valued-at-dh1m-for-residence-visa
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-to-real-estate-investors-2012-09-17-1.475751
http://www.dubaifaqs.com/visa-residence-property-uae.php


----------



## AZAM85

rsinner said:


> Simply because there is no clear information to give. If you google this, you will find lots of conflicting reports (and i personally have read conflicing reports in newspapers). It seems that with some developers for a property above a certain threshold value (probably 1 mn AED) you might get one residency visa (whether it is 6 months or 2 years, not sure).
> 
> On Your Side: Property must be valued at Dh1m for residence visa | The National
> Dubai starts to issue 2-year visa to real estate investors - Emirates 24/7
> UAE property residence visa


Thankyou . Thats the confusion. How can i invest in UAE if there is no certainty .


----------



## rsinner

AZAM85 said:


> Thankyou . Thats the confusion. How can i invest in UAE if there is no certainty .


That is obviously a problem - not just the visa part, but the evolving regulatory structure for real estate. And the status of regulation would differ from emirate to emirate.

In any case, assuming that your comfortable with the risks of the UAE property market, you should assume that you won't get the investor visa (who knows - you get it now and then rules change and you are not able to renew the visa). Is the investment still attractive to you?
If you are just looking for a visa, there are other alternatives like setting up free zone companies which will cost probably 20-30K a year (expenses for running the company) but give you more certainty on the visa.


----------



## AZAM85

I plan to start a small cafeteria business also . I think i can get visas based on that . 

Which emirate is better for family life ?
Do You know any good property agents?

Thankyou


----------



## rsinner

AZAM85 said:


> Which emirate is better for family life ? All the Emirates are okay for "family life" whatever that means. Your lifestyle choice is your own, and all emirates have things to do as a family. As a single person, Dubai has more choices, which does not mean that families have fewer choices.
> Do You know any good property agents? Would have helped to specify which Emirate, so someone could help you. I don't know anyone.


answers in red above.


----------



## busybee2

AZAM85 said:


> Dear Expat members , I need your guidance and suggestions
> 
> I have certain questions that I am confused about.
> 
> When I buy a property in UAE ( Ajman, RAK, UAQ) , Will I get a residence permit? What do the 2014 property laws say about this? Is the visa renewable ?
> How many visas will i get?
> 
> I ve tried asking real estate agents but no one is giving me clear information. One agent says yes and another says No. idk . I am serious about purchasing a property and settling here BUT i need to have confirmation about the laws first.
> 
> Can someone please assist.
> 
> Thankyou


originally they were given out 3 years visas but then they stopped that. i wouldnt buy here as they change the rules all the time, and the build quality well.


----------

